
Bank’s severance deal requires IT workers to be on call for two years - eloisius
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2994787/it-careers/bank-s-severance-deal-requires-it-workers-to-be-on-call-for-two-years.html
======
spacecowboy_lon
Reasonable means £1000 a day even assuming my now employer allows outside side
jobs.

or "why yes ill help you clear the problem just need to login as root and type
rm --no-preserve-root -rf /?

------
gmantom
Banks are losing their minds more and more everyday as they deal with a world
that doesn't trust them or respect them.

